# 2,000 kisses and hugs for nichec :)



## dn88

*When the night approaches, close my eyes to sleep*
*Embraced by your love so strong and so deep*

*I feel the pain no more walking by your side*
*Along with all my fears that vanish in your light*

*Trapped in a maze of thoughts, I see you far away*
*Throughout those corridors, going to find my way*

*Closer than ever before, I reach to my aim*
*So weakened but so happy, calling out your name*

*Finally holding you, we are here together*
*Always for each other, in my arms forever*​


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Oh my! That is a postaniversary declaration! 

See, Nichec, looks like you don't need a frog! 

I agree that it is always so pleasant to run across you on the forum, for you always show so much pep and kindness.

Congrats for your 2,000 posts. Keep'em comin'!


----------



## DearPrudence

On a l'air beau, nous, après  
En tout cas, voici une autre adepte du chat botté 
*Félicitations* pour ces vingt cents posts 
(je laisse dn88 faire les bisous, hein, d'accord, ça ne te dérange pas ? )


----------



## Trisia

Well, after sending 1000 smiles, I guess you should probably expect to receive 2000 hugs back  You know, you're the fastest forer@ I know of... and what I really like about your posts is that you always strive to bring up something new, or make sure the original poster really understood the explanations. That's great.

I'm really not good at expressing my feelings    - but luckily dn88 is quite talented .

So I'll just say I think *you're great*. Period/Fullstop 

As Aussies put it, your blood's worth bottling (that's an expression I dig, but I try not to visualise...)

Love and kisses form one cat to another


----------



## panjandrum

But, but, but !! - it's only a few days since the 1k post celebration 

Never mind, it's good to have the chance to offer congratulations again.

Thanks for all your help, interest, concern and good humour.


----------



## nichec

Oh you guys, I am so moved.......

*DearPrudence*:
Your last avatar left a huge impression on me  (and of course, your posts too). I would like to have some kisses from you too, but please take off those thick glasses and refrain from leaving tons of salivas on my face 

*dn88*:
So, is it the time to "come out" already? I thought we were going to deny it until our dying days 
Thanks for this present, it's very very very very very lovely. 

*Nil-the-Frogg*:
But I still need the frog! Especially the legs please 
I wonder how a 188 cm frog look like......

*panjandrum*:
Oh, my beloved panj, the love of my life....

Thanks for the trust and the friendship and everything that makes you who you are, I am forever grateful......

*Trisia*:
My darling Trisia, since you are always fooling around with other cats and flirting behind my back 
You give me no choice but to say it right out loud here:
Keep your hands off Trisia, people!  

Thank you, thank you, and thank you! You are all too kind!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ok, je t'embrasse aussi, mais à condition que tu cesses de faire cette tête là ! 
Congrats!


----------



## nichec

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Ok, je t'embrasse aussi, mais à condition que tu cesses de faire cette tête là !
> Congrats!


 
Hehe, that's a bit too difficult for a silly little cat like me 

Thank you so much,* KaRiNe_Fr*, for the beautiful drawing and the good words  (I have always wanted a drawing from you....)

(and what are you waiting for? *MY KISS*!  )


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Nichec,*

*It's not that I participate in the English Only forum that often. However, whenever I've asked things there you've always been helpful and friendly. So a big thank you all the way from sunny Barcelona .*

*Kisses,*

*La Traductora del Poble Sec*


----------



## Eugin

Another celebration?? Already !!! Wow, you are fast, girl!!

Well, I am running out of words here (you didn´t give me enough time to think of better expressions of gratitude ) but I cannot miss this celebration, so here it goes my greeting to you. 

You rock, girl!!! Thanks for your presence here!!! 
  Huge hug!!!


----------



## nichec

Dear *TraductoraPobleSec*:

Everytime I see you, I want to call you "dear elephant", because your avatar always makes me think of a huge grey elephant  (actually I did it the first time I replied to your thread, and changed it in a hurry....)

Thanks for the kind words, I LOVE to reply to your thread (and I haven't been able to do so for some time now......*GIVE ME SOME THREADS* )

Oh, my beloved *Eugin*:

Don't you know that I am here all the time because of you? Don't you know that I spent days and nights here just to see you once again? Don't you know that typing all those posts was just an excuse for me to get as close to you as possible? 



Thank you for dropping by, you are a true friend


----------



## min300

I also want to congratulate your 2000 post.(I'm late)  I have a good feeling whenever I see your Avatar and a post from you on different threads. You are helpful and kind. I wish all the best for you.


----------



## geve

Well well well, I really wanted to congratulate you too, but it seems you have many admirers already. Now girl, aren't you a bit flighty?  
Bon, puisque c'est comme ça, je me contente de laisser mon cadeau et je repars. Na ! (hoping to see more of you in the next thousand posts nonetheless)


----------



## AngelEyes

*Boy, nichec...talk talk talk...I don't know how you do it! **In honor of your achievement, I've gathered some of your best friends:*​ 

HERE


*The one on the left is Elroy, looking very suave and intelligent. Next to him is Panj, acting very authoritative and Mod-like, but that's just for this picture. The blue-eyed blond in the middle is that saucy feline, Trisia. I'm going for the mysterious look, standing next to her. And I'm not sure, but I think the one on the end is that old tomcat, Tomas Tompion, who stopped by to see what all the noise was about. (It's always the quiet one you have to look out for.)*

*All in all, very cool cats, every one of them. *


*You sure know how to draw a crowd. And I think this is the purr-fect occasion to say to you:*

*CONGRATULATIONS*​ 
*AngelEyes*​


----------



## nichec

Dear *min300*:

I liked you the moment I got your first PM, you are so polite, kind, and interesting. I really hope to see you more often in EO forum, and I can't thank you enough for posting in this thread. 

My mentor *geve*:

Don't just leave that photo and run away, please, you know I have been waiting for you 

I know I said this many times already, but I still have to say, none of this can happen without you 

Dear *AngelEyes*:

I know you are the black one, because that cat catches my eyes right away. A black angel.....Hmmmm......very mysterious indeed 

Yeap, it's always the quiet one that bites, I have been very careful lately 


Thank you, my beautiful ladies (silly little head taking a 90 degree bow )


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Well done, Nichec!

Illegitimi non carborundum.

Report anyone troublesome to me.

Best wishes and many congratulations,

Thomas


----------



## cheshire

Hi nichec, let me give you a nice poem by Victor Hugo, 
*Messieurs les petits oiseaux 
*

"Les chats n'auront que les os."​I mistakenly thought this poem was depicting a cat owner tempting little birds with bread crumbs in order for the cat to eat (just like my mother unwittingly used to do!) I thought "les os" was a leftover of birds eaten.


----------



## elroy

Unbelievable.  Another postiversary in such a short time!

Congratulations, and thanks for your energy and constant desire to teach and to learn!


----------



## nichec

Aha! You are late, people! 

Dear *TT*:
I know I can always count on you 

Dear *cheshire*:
Somehow I am glad that I am a vegetarian cat.....

Dear *elroy*:
Oh you know how it is, the sillier someone is, the more she talks....

Thank you so very much, gentlemen! 

I know that the forum needs some female touch from time to time


----------



## jonquiliser

Oh, I've entered here so few times lately that I was almost about to miss this!! So, a little late but all the more emphatically I send you a whole bunch of fresh, ripe, *exploding congrats*! Always so kind and open - you're among the forumest forumers of all forumers!

Be well and stay here


----------



## nichec

jonquiliser said:


> Oh, I've entered here so few times lately that I was almost about to miss this!! So, a little late but all the more emphatically I send you a whole bunch of fresh, ripe, *exploding congrats*! Always so kind and open - you're among the forumest forumers of all forumers!
> 
> Be well and stay here


 
Oh hey! Where have you been? I haven't seen you on EO forum for some time now.....I miss you.....

Thanks for remembering me and posting here....I'm really touched


----------



## Flaminius

Ah, a bit too late to arrive at the party but

2000 neshikot to you!​
I always enjoy your posts.

(kisses in Hebrew)


----------



## nichec

Flaminius said:


> Ah, a bit too late to arrive at the party but
> 
> 2000 neshikot to you!​
> I always enjoy your posts.
> 
> (kisses in Hebrew)


 
Wow! How wonderful! I have a mysterious guest!  

Ohoh, I am blushing now with all the kisses... 

Thank you for your kindness! I am truly honored...

(a big big hug from me! )


----------



## kenny4528

Forgive me I am so late congratulating you because I have been busy lately!

I still can't use as many vocabulary as I want to express how helpful you are to me and other members, but all in all, it's great to meet you here and hope everything goes well with you.


----------



## nichec

kenny4528 said:


> Forgive me I am so late congratulating you because I have been busy lately!
> 
> I still can't use as many vocabulary as I want to express how helpful you are to me and other members, but all in all, it's great to meet you here and hope everything goes well with you.


 
Oh, that's so sweet, dear *Kenny* 

I hope everything goes well with you too. 

And you are too harsh on yourself, as usual, your English is very good (and getting better )

I love seeing you on the forum, you make it so much more enjoyable 

A big hug from the moon


----------



## Eva Maria

Dear Nichec,

Must I give you another 1.000 kisses? Again?  

Ouuu Keeei, 2.000.... Smuack, smuack..... ad infinitum!

I thought yo were the Cat with The Seven League Boots and now you turn to be Snoopy! How then! One of these days you'll reveal yourself as the smile-on-the-air Cheshire cat! 

Seriously, I love reading all of your ingenious and cheerful posts!

Eve Mary


----------



## Fernita

*My dear Nichec, CONGRATS ON YOUR FIRST 2,000 *

*WONDERFUL POSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*YOU ARE REALLY GREAT!!!!!!!!*


*this is for your party*

*A bunch of kisses and hugs,*
*Fernita *​


----------



## nichec

Oh, guys, where have you been? Do I have to transform from a cat to a dog to draw your attention?  

Dear *Eva Maria*:

I am running towards my 3000 you know.....And I was thinking about those "food discussion" we had.....So maybe I should transform to *Garfield *next time (_To eat or not to eat.......That's a stupid question  )_


Dear *Fernita*:

It's nice to know that we will grow old together, I will make you hot chocolate every night, and when you are enjoying it, I will hide your fake teeth and wigs somewhere you can't find in the morning (that sounds nice, doesn't it? Growing old with me, I mean  )


I assume this is going to be my last post on my own congratulations thread, since I posted in "Thanks, but no thanks" already, and as *Frodo* says (*The Lord of the Rings*) "I am glad you are here with me, (Sam), in the end."

I am most honored to have you ladies as my last guests, thank you so much for just being who you are , and for posting here


----------



## alexacohen

Hello Nichec:

I'm late for your 2000 postiversary.

But I'm the first for your 3.000!!!!!! 

We haven't met many times but when we did I have always found your posts very interesting, and full of humour.

I hope to met you again soon in some thread.

Alexandra


----------



## nichec

alexacohen said:


> Hello Nichec:
> 
> I'm late for your 2000 postiversary.
> 
> But I'm the first for your 3.000!!!!!!
> 
> We haven't met many times but when we did I have always found your posts very interesting, and full of humour.
> 
> I hope to met you again soon in some thread.
> 
> Alexandra


 
Wow, this is a wonderful surprise! I see your posts on CD forum all the time, and I have always loved them 

Hmmmmmmm........Now I am thinking about learning Spanish.......So I can see you more often  

Thank you so much for your kind words


----------

